# lets start an amusing story forum...........



## saddis (Dec 19, 2006)

not really an amusing story to start- just wanted to introduce you to my new ratties.............so after the nightmare of stoli and anna- who sadly were returned to the pet store, i have two new boys who are ace. I havent named them yet- but RONNIE and REGGIE spring to mind as they are partners in crime (referring to the Cray twins of course)

One is cream and the other is chocolate. The cream one hears the cage open and he shoots to the door wiating to be picked up, nd then just falls asleep in the crook of my arm whilst i stroke the back of his neck. The choc one is a bit more timid, but lets you pet him if his other half is in the cage- he doesnt like the actual picking up bit- but once you are holding him he will nestle into the crook of my arm, have a wash and a peek at the world. The cream one sleeps with his head on the chocolate ones head- which is cute but looks uncomfortable for choccie.

They love the cardboard tubes from toilet rolls- they play in them for about an hour then rip them to shreds and put them in their bed. As I type they are both having a run around the cage hyper moment- but being boys it wont last long before they are back curled up on each other fast asleep.

I am feeling a bit better about returning the other girls- esp if you see in my 'i give up' thread that they werent the only ones returned from the same breeder, and considering that my boys seems so much happier in the 4 days ive had them- it wasnt really my fault i couldnt handle the others.

anyone else got amusing stories of their ratties to share.it would be nice to haven a room devoted to the cute things they do.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

Man, I wish I could get my boys to snuggle in the crook of my arm. I think it's mostly that they're young, but they just don't like to stay in one place unless it's cuddled together in their nest when they're sleeping. When I have them out, they either want to explore, or they want to get back to their cage. Maybe I don't handle them enough....


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a couple stories I can share with ya. One night when my BF and I were asleep he kept tossing and turning and he said that he felt something on the bed, but there was nothing there, so we went back to bed. Then again he woke up, I was still asleep, and freaked out! He scared the you-know-what out of me! I was like â€œwhatâ€™s the matterâ€ and he said â€œthereâ€™s something on the bed!â€ We didnâ€™t see anything, but then again we were both half asleep at the time >.< So we go back to bed. Sooner or later Jay runs up Troyâ€™s leg! You can only imagine the look on his face. It was the funniest thing I had ever seen xD Hehe Another cute story that just recently happened is when I had let Jay and Bob out to play. I was eating sunflower seeds and I gave the boys a few, not too many though because of all the salt. I had set the bag upright, turned around just for a second. When I went to reach for it and it wasnâ€™t there. I looked down to find Bob stuck half way in sunflowerseed bag and enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

FalconStorm said:


> Man, I wish I could get my boys to snuggle in the crook of my arm. I think it's mostly that they're young, but they just don't like to stay in one place unless it's cuddled together in their nest when they're sleeping. When I have them out, they either want to explore, or they want to get back to their cage. Maybe I don't handle them enough....


I have 4 real young ones, 3 at 10 weeks old and 1 at 12 weeks old and they all snuggle in my arm. Mind you they have to of had a mad play session 1st and be tired after but when they do they all come make a rat pile on me


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine are probably just a little older than that. They seem really attached to their cage. Only one of them will really venture out very much and he loves to go exploring. He'll play with my hand, running from it, and then turning to chase it when it 'retreats'. I think he might snuggle with me, but the others aren't so active, or bold really. I think the other three are cowards, except Vic, maybe. I think he's just a pig and hungry all the time. All he really cares about are treats. Brat. *grin*


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

funny story that happened around ten mins ago i was sat eating toast and gave the boys a bit of crust each i turn to on side to get my drink and then i looked at my plate and i was half a slice of toast short i had a go at my bf telling him 2 stop messin around cuz i was realy hungry he looked at me as if i was crazy and picked the cushion off the sofa to reveil my 3 boys nibbling away at my toast when i noticed them roob and cody ran off but toby started playing 'tug of war' with the toast until he ripped half of it off and ran back in to his cage!


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, the first rat i had used to like playin in my shirts and on occasion i would take her outside, so she would crawl up inside my sleeve. one day i was in my house and she wanted insinde my shirt so i let her up my sleeve. i was sitting there for a while with her in my sleeve when out of no where she went from being in my sleeve to firmly attached to my nipple. TALK ABOUT PAIN! let me just say this........that was the last time i EVER let my rat in my shirt. but besides that she used to love to snag my ice cream bars. i'd be sittin there eating a klondike bar and she would do sum kinda kung-fu leap and take my ice cream. ya just had to see that one.


----------

